# BTX halted error at boot



## prp-e (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all. 

I've downloaded FreeBSD 9.1 i386 and When I want to boot the CD , I get BTX Halted error. 

CPU = AMD Athlon x64

Graphics = nVidia GeForce 7000m

RAM = 3 GB DDR2 ,

Regards,


----------



## mamalos (Oct 13, 2012)

If you reach the stage of selecting your boot options, try starting without APIC and/or ACPI.


----------



## prp-e (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't found this choice on my BIOS page :-|


----------



## mamalos (Oct 14, 2012)

Take a look at this thread, it might help you.


----------



## prp-e (Oct 14, 2012)

mamalos said:
			
		

> Take a look at this thread, it might help you.


Thanks. 

I installed the boot loader and DVD booted correctly.


----------

